# Family Campground For Sale!!



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont miss this once and a life time opportunity. After 23 years we are selling our campground and RV resort. Its a good life and a decent living. We instilled great values in our children and now grand children by having this business together. This is a great property! Very light zoning and Low taxes for this 73 Acres on a 30 acre private all sports lake. 3 Houses, 2 are deeded separately and could be rented for extra income or house partnering family members. There are many outbuildings to use for storage and eminence. There is also tillable acreage you can cash rent or additional income or to go towards the taxes. There is a woods with walking trails boat launch, and so much more!! The business, We have built a stellar reputation with the state, comunity and our customers. We are considered a true family campground with a large customer base both seasonal and overnight. 58 water and electric lake front sites, 17 full hookups,Unlimited primitive and a great deal of room to expand.The season runs April to October. There is a operating store/office, Rec pavilion, 18 hole mini Golf course , 2 play grounds , sand beach. Bathhouse , horse shoe pits, piers and more ! This is a turn key business ! We have keep everything up to date and in good standing. Often we get the comment that we have the nicest park that the traveler has stayed in! We will also be willing to help the new owners get started and established with the existing customers. They say in any business location location location, situated outside a lake comunity.Here is the best part Close to many highways. There is so much room for growth, we have started to slow down due to age reasons and still do very well. located north central Indiana and priced at $1.6 million for further information email me [email protected]


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Maybe as Outbackers, we could pool our resources and snap this up. Call it "Outbacker's Haven" and have it as "_*The destination to go to*_!" We could build a theme park near by, with it's own country store (run by Doxie). Doug could oversee the whole operation (CEO), and Gilligan can run the RV store. Andy can run the repair and mod garage (10 bay's, 20 foot high ceilings, all the tools imagineable), and Oregon Camper can assist in the mod design department and the Outbackers Pub- known as "Jim's pub and tackle shop".


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

What state and city is the campground located?

glen...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Here's my best guess...
http://www.propertyl...rochesterin.php

@1.7 mill, divided by 3000 outbackers, that would be $566.00 per family.... think of it like a time share investment. We'd better hurry though, before the Airstream forum gets ahold of this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

With 20% down (340K), financing 1,360,000 for a 30year mortgage, no PMI, and a 1.25% tax on the property would be $9,930/mo. Since the operating season is 7/mos the business would need to make $17,000/mo just to pay the mortgage and property taxes. If you could make a modest living on $3000/mo and add another $2000/mo for upkeep of property, business expenses (which is very low), that brings it up to $23,000/mo. 58 partial hookup sites lets so $30/night, 17 full hookup sites at $40/night over a season of 200 days = 348,000 + 136,000 = $484,000 if you were booked full the entire season...say 70% for good measure = $338,000 which would be almost $29,000/mo based on 12 mos and that's without selling primitive sites. Doesn't seem like a bad deal if you had 20% to put down to get the financing or a private investor.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

So my question would be... why sell it? Why not have kids or grandkids run it? Seems like once it's already owned just keep it going and keep collecting a paycheck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Maybe as Outbackers, we could pool our resources and snap this up. Call it "Outbacker's Haven" and have it as "_*The destination to go to*_!" We could build a theme park near by, with it's own country store (run by Doxie). Doug could oversee the whole operation (CEO), and Gilligan can run the RV store. Andy can run the repair and mod garage (10 bay's, 20 foot high ceilings, all the tools imagineable), and Oregon Camper can assist in the mod design department and the Outbackers Pub- known as "Jim's pub and tackle shop".


Yahoo! can I stock store with "dog stuff"?????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yahoo! can I stock store with "dog stuff"?????


You MAY NOT stock ANY clothing or nail polish!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's an aerial of the campground. It's pretty much in the middle of nowhere, so I don't think the West Coast Outbackers will be taking that much advantage of that proposed investment.









But if the Elkhart rally needs a home....maybe, eh?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Well.... first and foremost, an expanding of the campground is needed. A lil more elbow room, if you will. Secondly, pull through sites are manditory. Each site will have it's own dock. There will be "stepped back" pull through sites just outside of the inner circle, which will have water view, but not water front sites. there will be seperate wooded sites, along the tree line.


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> What state and city is the campground located?
> 
> glen...


The Park is in Rochester IN We are alos offering a partial owner financing deal! email [email protected] and we can awnser your questions, or I can send you my number to talk on the phone!


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

raynardo said:


> Here's an aerial of the campground. It's pretty much in the middle of nowhere, so I don't think the West Coast Outbackers will be taking that much advantage of that proposed investment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We actualy have a customer base that in the US that spans the 50 states and we are actualy in a prime location with 4 highways under 10 miles away and only 2 hrs to chicago or INDY, There is actualy many larger cities with in 45 min including FT wayne, Kokomo, South Bend , Elkhart, ! We get guests from as far away as austraila ! We are a very popular stop over point for euopean bike tours. We have a group from Brigam Young that comes from Hawai! We also are getting a large Omish customer base. Last year we saw growth in the new canadian market!


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

Traveling Tek said:


> So my question would be... why sell it? Why not have kids or grandkids run it? Seems like once it's already owned just keep it going and keep collecting a paycheck.


To Awnser your Question, we are getting to old and our grand kids are still to young to take it over! At this point we are still doing fine the buisness is doing great and We have taken it to the point we wanted it to be. The previous owners kep the park to long and passed away there then the facility was run down and took several years to get back up to par. After all our hard work we dont want that ! We want to go out on top!


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

gzaleski said:


> What state and city is the campground located?
> 
> glen...


Hi Glen We are located in Rochester Indiana! email me [email protected] for my number or more details !


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well.... first and foremost, an expanding of the campground is needed. A lil more elbow room, if you will. Secondly, pull through sites are manditory. Each site will have it's own dock. There will be "stepped back" pull through sites just outside of the inner circle, which will have water view, but not water front sites. there will be seperate wooded sites, along the tree line.


 The propery could easily be expanded we have light zoneing and there are several areas to expand into both on and off the water. We have several pull through sites and a club area !


----------



## J Bever (Dec 6, 2010)

raynardo said:


> Here's an aerial of the campground. It's pretty much in the middle of nowhere, so I don't think the West Coast Outbackers will be taking that much advantage of that proposed investment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We would love to host your Elkhart rally and have you all as our guests ! Come see us ! The 2011 seasion will begain April 15 2010 !


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a quick note, J Bever...

We do not allow advertising on the forums. That include commercial real estate.

Happy Trails,
PDX_Doug


----------

